# Golden with Mammary Cancer that has spread



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here. First I want to introduce myself, I have 4 Goldens, Bridgett, Bailee, Brody and Brandy. I love them dearly. My oldest Bridgett turned 9 in January. She is a princess. The end of January I found out that she has mammary cancer that has metatisised to her lungs. I am devastated, heartbroken and shocked. I have opted out of chemo or radiation or even a possible surgery for my research shows this would just not give her the quality of life that I want for her. I immediatley started her on natural remedies. She has no clinical signs of anything being wrong with her. She is doing great, runs and plays and wags her tail more than ever. I was wondering if anyone has tried the Budwig Diet? Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese. The testimonials I have read are amazing and I have had Bridgett on this for two months now. Was hoping someone in this forum has had success with this and would share their story. I also use Marine Phytoplankon, Transfer Factor Plus and Nutramin Clay. All these help boost the immunity. Please share your thoughts about my approach if you have any info at all. You can check out my blog for the whole story at www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I have no experience with a holistic approach to cancer, but just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your Bridgett's diagnosis. Many of us here have had Goldens with cancer. Hopefully someone will be able to chime in and offer some advice.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry that your golden Bridgett is going through this. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way. There will be lots of people on here that can offer you advice and information


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My brother's da;lmatian was only 4 when she was found to have tumjorw in two breasts. They did the surgery and lived anohter 7 years. But her's was caught early and she was younger.

I know how you feel. When my Irish Setter was diagnosed with bone caner in rear leg back in '99 he had had laready passed his 12th brithday, had arthritis in his hips and shoulders. Our vet gaves us the choices. Our hearts were saying ampulate, but our minds and common sense said not to put the elderly dog thru that to try to get an extra month or two.

We decided to just give him the best time of his life wfor what time he had left and that is what we did. we spoiled him rotton. I took him fishing every day to the bay and he played in the water, chasing crabs and shore birds, swimming, etc. One thing I did do was let him have all the doggy no no food he wanted--he had a tremendous sweet tooth and prefered fruits and veggies over meat. We knew he only had a short time and wanted him to enjoy it to the fullest. I did continue with stuff like milk thistle, cranberry, joint sups, and some meds the doctor gave me.

We never regretted making that decision. Sometimes it is is far better not to put them thru radical treatments if there is really no hope for any length of quality life. But by all means, doe everything possible in the way of herbs, normal meds, etc that could extend time. Oh, I hadBoots 10 weeks to the day after diagnosis even tho thedoctor didn't think I would have him a week to 10 days. He still talks about the "old red man" and how long he did so great after diagnosis.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your Bridgett girl. I started Budwig Diet with my Buddy but we just had 2 weeks. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry about your Bridgett. I don't have any experience with the diet you are using. My little girl, Emmy, was just diagnosed with intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. We are using curcumin, bilberry, dang guy shao yao san. Right now she is doing well. I hope you have a lot more time with your princess.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

I am so very sorry to hear aboutyour Bridgett and will pray for her.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for Bridgett's diagnosis, but excited to see that she's doing well. 

I also came to this forum because of a cancer diagnosis. It is a wealth of support - from a medical aspect and an emotional aspect. I encourage you to lean on it


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Bridgett, I will keep her in my prayers. I have no experience with cancer in dogs. My aunt had cancer and opted out on surgery and chemo etc. We gave her essiac tea. Not sure but I think it is safe for dogs. Anyway it cured my Aunt. Hope this helps.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have heard of giving that tea to dogs with cancer, think it was on the old i-dog forum. one thing for sure, it it doesn't hurt, them, why not try it.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks all for your kind words and well wishes. I am going to try the Essiac Tea. I have read wonders about it and I have nothing to lose. I have a check up scheduled for tomorrow for Bridgett. As I said to see her at this point there are NO clincal signs of anything being wrong with her. I have read on a fungus that appears in the lungs and is often misdiagnosed as cancer. I guess I am just grasping here. Keep us in your prayers and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Bridgett doing, how was the check up? Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your sweet girl to feel good.
Maybe you could check this thread: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ad-need-help-alternative-medicine-cancer.html


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sorry that I just saw your thread about sweet Bridgett. So sorry about her diagnosis and my heart goes out to you. I hope she is continuing to do well. I am keeping her in our thoughts and prayers for more time with her that is free of pain.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry only just seen your story, and that Bridget has been diagnosed with this aweful disease, but glad to hear she has no physical symptoms and is enjoying life. Prayers to you both for continued happy times. 
Hope you find the treatments you looking for and that they give you both that special time that cannot be forgotten. It would be lovely to see pictures. X


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. Wanted to post an update on Bridgett. I took her into the vet for a checkup just to see how the vet thought she was doing with the naturla ways I have been treating her for her cancer. I allowed more xrays to be done and another tumor was found either in her liver or beside her liver. Without further testing there is no way of knowing. The good news is that she did indeed gain weight and her lungs and heart sound good. The vet even said to exam my dog and then look at the xrays she would think someone gave her the wrong xrays. She appears just fine. Active and playful as always. No clinical signs of cancer at all. I have started her on essiac tea. Hoping for good things from that as well. If anyone dealing with cancer and their canine and is interested in natural healing check out my blog at www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com Keep the prayers coming please


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

4Goldens' said:


> Thanks all for your kind words and well wishes. I am going to try the Essiac Tea. I have read wonders about it and I have nothing to lose.


I'm really glad Bridgett is doing well; that's the most important thing. Just be aware that you _do_ have something to lose, as some natural remedies, including essiac tea, can actually be poisonous. Most of them (probably not all) are utter baloney peddled to desperate people to make a cheap profit. I read up on essiac when another poster asked about it a while ago, and I'm convinced that it's snake oil. 

There are positive online testimonials for pretty much everything under the sun. They don't prove anything. These remedies, especially when they're sold by hucksters, can actually hurt a dog or person more than help them.

Anyway, I'd urge you to reconsider things like essiac or some of the more extreme cancer diets. They can do more harm than good.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I am sure you are right about some of the products out there. I have heavily done research and as far as the essiac tea there are many suppliers that offer an 8 herb formula which is not the original formula. I am confident about the original essiac tea that I am using from Canada. Turmeric also know for its cancer fighting ability and the budwig diet protocol I don't believe is bologna. I appreciate your advice though and am very careful about what I use.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a previous thread on essiac: .

Some of the stuff I found is posted there, including the fact that essiac is poisonous in high doses, that it has been studied in a rigorous, peer-reviewed process and was found to be totally ineffective, and that FDA has listed it as a fake cancer cure that you should avoid.

As far as the Budwig diet goes, I don't think cottage cheese and flaxseed are particularly harmful (though flaxseed can cause nausea, which can be a problem when it dampens a sick dog's appetite). Most of the Budwig recommendations in terms of what to avoid (refined sugar, hydrogenated fats) are good common sense. There are a few totally unscientific pieces, but they seem pretty harmless.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Again, I appreciate your concern and would in no way want to jeopordize my dogs health, however your last comment is the one I have the most issue about. Of course the FDA has labeled it this way. Do you really think that the pharmacutical companies and doctors want us to really know everything about natural healing. Please check out my blog and watch the you tube testimonials about Rene Caisse and peoples thoughts back when this was discovered and acknowledged. People need to start thnking outside the box, look at the cancer rates today in people and canines. It is the foods we are eating, vaccinations etc. I could go on and on. I have even quit vaccinating my dogs other than for rabies only cause it is the law. Believe me I believe that there is lots of snake oils out there, but I have found no negative issues with the essiac.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

4Goldens' said:


> Again, I appreciate your concern and would in no way want to jeopordize my dogs health, however your last comment is the one I have the most issue about. Of course the FDA has labeled it this way. Do you really think that the pharmacutical companies and doctors want us to really know everything about natural healing.


Fake cancer cures peddled for profit by unethical people definitely do exist. When a substance can help and can prove its ability in a rigorous study, it typically gets sold, even once it's off patent or can't be patented in the first place. If there were a supplement that had proven benefits, it could be studied.

The fact is that these "cures" typically do get studied at some point. Even if they can't be patented, if a company finds it has benefits, it can still market and sell it.

While the FDA isn't perfect, it really does not act as an arm of the pharma companies. If it were, it would not constantly be causing such big problems for them when they screw up their safety studies or market things inappropriately.

99% of doctors absolutely want us to know as much as we can about natural healing. It's just that most doctors are well educated in what constitutes proof of a medical claim, and the vast majority of these supplements lack that proof. Your doctor, generally, is only going to recommend stuff that has proven benefits, and he or she will generally steer you away from unproven stuff.



4Goldens' said:


> Please check out my blog and watch the you tube testimonials about Rene Caisse and peoples thoughts back when this was discovered and acknowledged.


Rene Caisse claimed to have cured her own breast cancer with a tea she got from an Ojibwa medicine man. That tea has been studied a number of times and has never been shown to have any positive effect on cancer outcomes. Nonetheless, people still buy it. Even if some of those people recover, you have no proof that it was the tea that did it, and every time somebody sits down to actually study whether it works or not, it doesn't show any improvement in patients' outcomes.

So it's worse than unproven. It's actually been carefully studied.



4Goldens' said:


> People need to start thnking outside the box, look at the cancer rates today in people and canines. It is the foods we are eating, vaccinations etc. I could go on and on. I have even quit vaccinating my dogs other than for rabies only cause it is the law. Believe me I believe that there is lots of snake oils out there, but I have found no negative issues with the essiac.


Essiac might not _cause_ problems, but according to a fairly large pile of evidence, it will do nothing at all to help. It'll just line the pockets of the person who sells it to you.

I really don't want to get in a contentious argument over this. I feel awful that your dog has cancer, and I definitely know the feeling of wanting some kind of plan to help. I'm just advocating for evidence-based choices when it comes to medical decisions, and the evidence really undermines the value of essiac.

I don't think you're likely to hurt your dog with it, and I respect your decision to evaluate things differently than I do. I just wanted to offer the other perspective.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree no argument intended, Again I respect your thoughts, however the way you state your comment leads me to believe that you are not a believer in natural remedies. I am at work so I can't elaborate on my studies and research, But doctors are only going to prescribe and suggest what they have been taught and that is drugs, treatments and so forth. Physicians are funded by the pharmacutical companies. They are not going to guide you toward something that is not going to be for the profit of their own. Again I agree with you that there are lots of snake oils out there that are being sold to desperate people searching for any answer they can get. I am not debating that, but some of the things are legitimate with legitamate claims including essiac tea. One example is edible clay. I give this to my dogs and I haven't seen a flea since. Pure minerals from Mother earth, but vets still want to claim that the best thing to do is to give your dog frontline, a chemical poision that is probably causing alot of the cancers. And no, doctors do not want us to know about natural remedies. Just take this pill......


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

4Goldens' said:


> I agree no argument intended, Again I respect your thoughts, however the way you state your comment leads me to believe that you are not a believer in natural remedies.


I'm a believer in anything with concrete proof behind it. So I'm absolutely in favor of all kinds of "natural" remedies. I'm also very hesitant to resort to pharmacology unless it's absolutely necessary.



4Goldens' said:


> I am at work so I can't elaborate on my studies and research, But doctors are only going to prescribe and suggest what they have been taught and that is drugs, treatments and so forth. Physicians are funded by the pharmacutical companies. They are not going to guide you toward something that is not going to be for the profit of their own.


That is false and totally unfair to doctors. My doctor doesn't make more money by prescribing me things. Doctors don't just suggest what they've been taught. They're taught to evaluate treatments according to the scientific method. So when a problem arises, they choose things that have been shown to be effective. To imply that doctors are primarily profit driven isn't fair to the vast majority of doctors. And to imply that they're paid by pharma companies is both unfair and inaccurate.

The people pushing essiac tea and similar remedies frequently have a profit motive, by the way.



4Goldens' said:


> Again I agree with you that there are lots of snake oils out there that are being sold to desperate people searching for any answer they can get. I am not debating that, but some of the things are legitimate with legitamate claims including essiac tea.


It depends on your definition of legitimate. Like I said, it's been rigorously studied by independent researchers (no undue pharma company influence) on several occasions and found to give people with cancer no improvement. So how can it be considered legitimate?



4Goldens' said:


> One example is edible clay. I give this to my dogs and I haven't seen a flea since. Pure minerals from Mother earth, but vets still want to claim that the best thing to do is to give your dog frontline, a chemical poision that is probably causing alot of the cancers. And no, doctors do not want us to know about natural remedies. Just take this pill......


FYI - cancer rates are actually slightly lower in dogs that receive topspot treatment. The current theory is that the long term inflammatory process caused by TBIs increases cancer risk. The carcinogenic properties of fipronil and methoprene (Frontline's active ingredients) are well established. They're low, but not nonexistent.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Having a son who is a physician, I can tell you they are NOT funded by pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Again, I have respected your opinion and felt no need to respond to your every quote. I happen to be open minded and believe that everyone has the right to their own thoughts. I am sure there are a million people out there that has faith in what I choose to believe in and I am sure that there are the same amount of people that agree with you. So you are saying holistic doctors are quacks. Thank God for doctors and medications, but once again I will leave it at that. I have put my faith in natural remedies and the Good Lord above and I will continue to allow people to have their own thoughts and beliefs, I have never said that doctors and medications shouldn't be used, I have just pointed out that there is something to be said about it all. 
Confessions of a Rx Drug Pusher - Gwen Olsen - YouTube
If your open minded to watch it


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many prayers for your girl, on my way to light the candle.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Buddy's Mom, we are still having great days, treasuring my every moment with her. I didn't think I could spoil her anymore than she was, but yes I can.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very happy that Bridgett is doing well! Am on the way as well to light a candle for your dear girl and pray that she has much more time full of the things that she loves!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very glad to see Bridgett is doing so well. I am happy that what you are doing for her seems to be helping and she is enjoying being spoiled!! Thoughts and prayers will continue!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

4Goldens' said:


> Again, I have respected your opinion and felt no need to respond to your every quote. I happen to be open minded and believe that everyone has the right to their own thoughts. I am sure there are a million people out there that has faith in what I choose to believe in and I am sure that there are the same amount of people that agree with you. So you are saying holistic doctors are quacks.


Not at all. A true holistic doctor is one who approaches patient health with a sense of the big picture. Rather than simply treating a symptom and the simple chain of causes behind it, he looks for the sum total of physical, mental, and social factors that influence patient behavior and health. A really good internist does this whether he calls himself "holistic" or not. A really good doctor is open to all avenues that can improve patient health.

If you come in with gout, a bad internist prescribes you gout meds. A good one offers you options and discusses the relationship between diet, behavior and heredity that led to your gout. 

Quacks are people who peddle unproven cures for profit. I'm sure that describes some people who claim to be practitioners of holistic medicine, but certainly not all of them.



4Goldens' said:


> Thank God for doctors and medications, but once again I will leave it at that. I have put my faith in natural remedies and the Good Lord above and I will continue to allow people to have their own thoughts and beliefs, I have never said that doctors and medications shouldn't be used, I have just pointed out that there is something to be said about it all.
> Confessions of a Rx Drug Pusher - Gwen Olsen - YouTube
> If your open minded to watch it


I did watch, and I do agree that there are huge problems in the way the pharma industry runs itself for profit. I also agree that pharmacological answers are frequently inferior to dietary and behavioral answers. None of that, however, means that physicians suppress good treatments. I think some physicians get tired of how few patients are willing to make dietary and lifestyle changes, so they stop pushing as hard as they should, but I have interacted with many doctors and have several college friends who are MDs, and not one of them has been a pharma-only proponent or a shill for that industry.

In fact, one example she uses in the video is about how exercise can be an effective treatment for depression but that we'd never see an ad for exercise as a cure. That's true. What she glosses over, however, is that it was _researchers who found and published the results_ that exercise can vastly improve outcomes for a number of psychological disorders. That information wasn't suppressed, even though no big company can profit from it, except maybe a gym chain. I've read several original studies and probably five meta-analysis articles on the benefits of exercise for things like depression and even fibromyalgia. That's part of a _proven_ treatment plan that a good doctor should offer.

Let me reiterate: that finding has been made many, many times by independent research teams and published over and over in the major journals and science magazines. If pharma were suppressing results like that, how did this information make it out in so many peer-reviewed outlets? Heck, exercise is even less marketable than essiac.

If there were an herbal blend that improved cancer outcomes, a pharma company would pounce on it, study it, create a pill or tincture, and sell it for big bucks, or smaller bucks if they couldn't patent it (but still bucks!). In the case of essiac, independent researchers pounced and studied, and they found that it had no positive effect. In two studies, they found it actually _hurt_ the patients. The only rigorously obtained evidence on this stuff suggests it's useless at best and harmful at worst.

So what you have is smaller companies selling chemicals that can't get FDA approval because they can't prove their claims.

And, for full disclosure, I just have a hard time even accepting the premise that a nurse got a tea recipe from a medicine man and that this tea somehow, through a totally unexplained mechanism, improves cancer outcomes. It seems implausible _prima facie_. And if it were so powerful that it cured this lady's cancer, why can't anybody reproduce that result?

I hope the argument is entertaining and maybe a bit distracting from the stress of dealing with Bridgett's cancer. I'm pushing harder on the essiac issue because I really worry that it can make a sick dog sicker. The dietary stuff seems much more promising and much less potentially harmful.

For example, from my "traditional" science perspective, avoiding hydrogenated fats and refined sugars seems really smart in an approach to cancer management, as does the whole macrobiotic (i.e., unprocessed) approach, though macrobiotic diets typically eschew animal products, and while people can thrive on a low-animal diet, a dog probably shouldn't switch away too much from meat.

If you have the energy, I'd love to look at the diet issues, particularly in how you adapt the Budwig diet for a dog. I disagree strongly with a lot of your perspectives, but I also see that smart, informed people buy into what you're talking about, so I'd rather understand it than dismiss it.

If you feel like I'm distracting from the main purpose of your thread (i.e., getting support and advice for Bridgett's situation), I'll happily save the discussion for another time. Bridgett, though I haven't met her, is more important to me than any aspect of a medical/dietary conversation.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

4Goldens', I hope Bridgett is doing ok. Sending healing vibes and prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Update on Bridgett, Happy to say she is doing great. It has been 10 months since she was diagnosed with mammary cancer with mets to the lungs. I have done nothing more than the Budwig Diet, Essiac tea and prayer and she has had no issues other than she did finally start coughing in late August. I upped her dose of Essiac tea for two weeks and she has not coughed since. She is active and happy and looks great. Being told that I probably only had four months left with her and given 10 I am thrilled and hoping for many more!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad to hear Bridgett is doing well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic update!! 
Do you find the Essaic tea hard to brew?
Did you go for the 8 or 4 herb?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful update!!


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Doug said:


> Wow what a fantastic update!!
> Do you find the Essaic tea hard to brew?
> Did you go for the 8 or 4 herb?


I use the 4 herb Essiac as this is the original formula. It is not hard to brew at all and she loves it when it is ice cold. Sometimes I will have to drop a cheerio in it to encourage her to drink it but she normally laps it right up. I forgot to mention in my update that I also give her turmeric once a day and I had changed her dog food to a good organic no grain food. I backed off on the Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese for awhile. She was getting real tired of eating it and it tends to sometimes give her diarehha. I plan on starting her back on it soon. Planning her 10th birthday party in January with a celebration of hitting the one year mark fighting her cancer .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So wonderful to read that you girl Bridgett is continuing to do well! Praying that she has a wonderful 10th birthday and is able to celebrate many more after 10 as well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you are back with such a great update. Sending healing vibes and prayers for your sweet girl. Looking forward to celebrate her birthday with you.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow!! Excellent news!! Keeping Bridgett in our thoughts.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

4goldens:
I've skimmed through these posts and your blog and we do seem to have a very similar situation with metastasis. In one post you mentioned the fungus that mimics lung cancer -- that is blasto. Harley was tested for blasto since I wanted to rule that out early on. The test was negative but I think with so many tests there is always a chance of false negatives. Have you been doing chest xrays to note growth of bridgett's tumors? Harley's tumors are on the peripheral of his lungs which I understand has a better prognosis than other locations. I also changed his diet to grain free low carb food and have added a lot of brocoli (from the yard). Lots of prayers too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KathyL*

KathyL

You can email 4goldens at:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=21864


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*4Goldens*

I am so happy to hear that Bridgett is well.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

KathyL said:


> 4goldens:
> I've skimmed through these posts and your blog and we do seem to have a very similar situation with metastasis. In one post you mentioned the fungus that mimics lung cancer -- that is blasto. Harley was tested for blasto since I wanted to rule that out early on. The test was negative but I think with so many tests there is always a chance of false negatives. Have you been doing chest xrays to note growth of bridgett's tumors? Harley's tumors are on the peripheral of his lungs which I understand has a better prognosis than other locations. I also changed his diet to grain free low carb food and have added a lot of brocoli (from the yard). Lots of prayers too


2 Sets of xrays were done in January that showed two tumors, one was 8cm x 4cm the other was 10cm x 10cm. then. I haven't done anymore xrays since I chose no chemo, radiation or surgery. I have left it in God's hands and am just trying to do the best I can with the naturals that I am using.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to read that Bridgett is doing well. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

How is Bridgett doing?

KathyL has been trying to send you messages.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> How is Bridgett doing?
> 
> KathyL has been trying to send you messages.


Bridgett is doing well. She had another vet visit yesterday with xrays of her lungs. The tumor sizes have not really changed and the other lung fields are clear which made us all happy. We are continuing on the 80 mg of lasix twice a day and they did a blood draw on her to check her potassium, although I am told by the vet that low potassium levels in dogs are not as likely as in cats and humans from the lasix doage. It is a bitter sweet to wake up with her this morning acting as if nothing is wrong licking me and wagging and to know that she has this horrible cancer. The vet said she would be blunt and doubted that we would have her next Christmas but to continue on with the most quality of life we have left. My thought is that if the tumors haven't grown in almost a years time than why couldn't it be another great year with her. Hoping and praying that this will be the case.

I have not received any emails from KathyL. Please try emailing me at [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

So glad to hear that Bridgett is doing so well and I'm with you and I would keep hoping and taking it one day at a time!! I'll give KathyL your email.
Thanks!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad to read that sweet Bridgett is doing well. Sending many prayers for her to continue to do well and be with her mom for very, very, very long time.


----------

